# guppy still not pregnant?



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

so it is now week six since I added male guppies with my one female. 2 males were not interested and this 3rd one seems a bit interested but she goes nose to nose with him and pushes him away. 
I have tried her brother in with another female. he has been in there 4 days and is now dying. I dunno what is going on. 
Still no fry any where!


----------



## gretchendog10 (May 16, 2010)

*Same kind?*

Do the guppies look alike? I have a gold dust molly (male) and a black molly (female) and the male isn't interested. Sometimes they have to look EXACTLY alike for the little fish's brain to click and be like: "Ohhhh you're a girl, I like you~"

"Young male guppies are never satisfied when they are mating and if you put one male with one female...he will kill her so the best way is put 4-5 females to 1 male then he can go from one to another." --- Petsmart guy... 

hope i helped :razz:


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

he's yellow, she's grey. but I have been breeding guppies for over 5 years and have never had uninteresteed males.
it seems the ones from Big Al's are the problem.
The one male is somewhat interested now but the female goes nose to nose with him and pushes him away.
he is gonna have to be fast!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Feed them high protein food and do a big water change. Bound to happen eventually. Unless its your tap water that is full of estrogen-like pollution or the fish were irradiated (it can happen to mail).


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

You should have one male to three females. Then you will start having babies. You should also put some hiding spots and plants in the tank for the fry.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

well she did finally drop! Some 50 odd little squirts tearing around the tank. 1/2 are pink- they are growing much faster than the other grey fry. methinks she was holding out having been mated to 2 different males.... took a toll however as 2 males of the 3 died.
She turned out to be a bit of an aggressive mom- tried to eat her fry. her great great grandmother was a gentle fish who never ate any fry. This momma has a snappy personality.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Well congrats, you finally have your babies. :fun:


----------



## Fairy (Jul 20, 2010)

lol still waiting for my little Gary to "Figure it out" lol Solid red guy looks at the girls and goes  What on earth are you lol, I have 2 bumble bee females and 1 little red girl ( possibly too young yet) he's seen another male displaying and playing around with the girls but he hasn't even thought about it yet. =/ poor poor Gary, Has no luck with the ladies. He's now on his own with all 3 of them


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

This is a test, Ignore it


----------



## Cassiopia (Jul 28, 2010)

It's not uncommon for guppies to eat their fry. If the adults are well fed and there are plenty of hiding places for the young guppies, there will be a higher survival rate. I know it looks tacky, but I bought a plastic plant that looks like dense grass that I float at the top of my tank for fry so they can hide at the top of the tank and at the bottom in the plants and porous rocks that are there. They still get chased around in my tank, but they're so fast that they can almost always make it to safety with ease before the adults close in.

Also, I know it's not exactly new information in this thread, but I agree with the folks who have said there should be more females than males. Every source I have checked agrees, though the ratio varies. The lowest ratio I've heard is 2 females per 1 male, but I like to do 2.5 to 3 per. 

It's a pity that some of your males died. Were those the ones that weren't interested in mating? I have to wonder if something else was wrong with them to make them sluggish.


----------

